# Removing mildew without bleach



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I have read some things recently that have indicated that it is a bad idea to use bleach on bare wood. If this is the case, how would you go about washing a house in preparation for paint, or washing a deck? I have always used bleach to remove fungal growth but I don't want to jeopardize the longevity of my paint jobs by using an inappropriate cleaning agent. What do you guys use for removing mold, algae and mildew from bare wood?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

mpminter said:


> I have read some things recently that have indicated that it is a bad idea to use bleach on bare wood. If this is the case, how would you go about washing a house in preparation for paint, or washing a deck? I have always used bleach to remove fungal growth but I don't want to jeopardize the longevity of my paint jobs by using an inappropriate cleaning agent. What do you guys use for removing mold, algae and mildew from bare wood?


 Sw told a customer of mine just use soap and water!:blink:


----------



## -ganja- (Aug 2, 2012)

I always use a mixture of wood cleaner and bleach followed by a wood brightener


----------



## Temple (May 25, 2012)

Any Microbial should do the job, the are alot of them. do some brand research. I like the stuff that is made from crab shells. Some epa registered green products made with it that are worth checking out.


----------



## clevegoddard (Aug 24, 2012)

My recipe of Non-bleach mildew remover:
1 cup white vinegar
1 cup Borax powder 
2 cups warm water
Mix all ingredients in a container or in a spray bottle. Apply to the mildew spot and leave it on for 10 mins. Wash afterwards.
________________
Emergency document drying service Florida


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I use a product called wet & forget...


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

mpminter said:


> I have read some things recently that have indicated that it is a bad idea to use bleach on bare wood. If this is the case, how would you go about washing a house in preparation for paint, or washing a deck? I have always used bleach to remove fungal growth but I don't want to jeopardize the longevity of my paint jobs by using an inappropriate cleaning agent. What do you guys use for removing mold, algae and mildew from bare wood?


Washing a house for repaint is different than cleaning a deck for staining. For a house you can use the bleach solution of your choice, either with Jomax, or some of the other house cleaners. What people refer to when saying bleach is bad for wood is that on a microscopic level it fuzzes out the wood fibers, making it less of an ideal substrate for adhesion. When you do a deck you are typically dealing with either a stained or bare surface. Most of the deck cleaners are a combination of bleach and sodium hydroxide, which helps to dissolve the deteriorated wood fibers. You then as another poster mentioned use a brightener, typically oxalic acid, to neutralize the cleaner. The acid also helps to remove the fuzz left over from the bleach and sodium hydroxide.


----------

